# Heated discussions with PirahnaUK



## rolac79 (Nov 8, 2008)

Over the past 2 weeks since I purchased my 5 rb's I've been arguing with Pirahna forum UK about cycling a tank. They took it as I was telling there readers to not cycle when in fact I was questioning the practice. I have a friend who runs an aqautic museum in Vermont(I purchsed my 5 rb's from him, $1 each. He has hundreds of rb's as well as numerous rare freshwater and saltwater fish. He told me a tank could be set up and run for 1 to 2 days(as long as the temp was ok) and would be fine to introduce rb's into it. I've perform weekly 25% water changes along with gravel siphoning and have not found a trace of ammonia. There's also a 9" pleco in there that came from another tank and he hasn't lost a beat. My 1750 gallon salt water tank ran for 3 days before I intoduced the reef sharks($1400 each) into it, at the time they were 12" long, now there 4 plus feet long(9 months old) . I have 23 tanks and have never cycled a tank for more than a week, I have only lost 4 fish in the past 3 years due to non-aggressive actions(not sure why those fish died)stress I would guess I never had and ick or bacterial infection. I finally decided to carry Pirahna about a month ago, I've been more into saltwater fish for years now, my collection includes 4 barracuda(4+feet long) which I have sold to Sea World in Orlando($2,000 each) a rare albino spotted eagle stingray(paid $250) now worth $7,000+ won't ever sell. I have 1 reversed percula(nemo)he's white where he should be orange and orange where he should be white(genetic malfunction-very rare as far as I know). 19" black rhom(the largest that I know exists). My favorite tank is my scorpion tank, I have 5 purple and 8 red rhinos which range in size from 4" to 9" they are beyond deadly, I was stung by accident around 9 months ago and luckily had purchased the anti-venom when I bought the fish(best $1200 I ever spent). It wasn't the fault of the fish they are very curious and always come close to my hand when I enter the tank, my mistakes was removing a peice of coral and accidentally dropping it and when I reached for it I caught two of his spines in the palm of my hand. I immediately prepped anti-vemon(6 seconds)and waited to see if he actually invemonated me. 5,10,15,20,30,45 minutes went by and nothing happened, the fish did not inject me with any poison(how cool is that) I can tell you after the sting that fish spent hours against the glass looking at me almost like he was worried. The bottom line is this I have never heard of cycling a tank and it's been over 3 years since I started caring for fish, could I be that lucky? Is Europe's water that bad for a need to cycle a tank for a month? Or am I right? Those are my 5 rb's 3 weeks old.
View attachment 174461


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

You should show us pictures of everything you just talked about.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

sick fish man said:


> You should show us pictures of everything you just talked about.


Yeah man, i love saltwater, and there are others into salt on this forum as well... post some pics of your salty stuff


----------



## rolac79 (Nov 8, 2008)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> You should show us pictures of everything you just talked about.


Yeah man, i love saltwater, and there are others into salt on this forum as well... post some pics of your salty stuff
[/quote]

That just doesn't sound right, but I'll start taking pics and show you guys.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

rolac79 said:


> You should show us pictures of everything you just talked about.


Yeah man, i love saltwater, and there are others into salt on this forum as well... post some pics of your salty stuff
[/quote]

That just doesn't sound right, but I'll start taking pics and show you guys.
[/quote]

Well cycling is opinion based... personally i thing its necessary in fresh and especially in salt tanks, beings a keeper of a large (obviously not as large as yours, with sharks) "young" reef tank, i think its hard to believe... but *pictures are worth a thousand words *and if you have suffered as little loss as you claim, then props to you...


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

What a fun read. I think cycling a tank has is pros and cons, but normally results in happy fish keeping. Not cycling your tank also works but comes with more risks. I wouldn't call it luck, because with proper care and equipment, fish can be introduced into an aquarium anytime, IMO. I also have done both methods, and have never lost fish from it in FW. I lost a few tanks in my SW tanks, but I think that was more stress considering they were traveling alot of hours in a bag. Anyways, I would love to see pictures of your tanks, good to have another fish hobbyist on this site with the respect for the fish. Nice collection you have there. What size tank are the reds in, and the rhom? Detailed info would be much appreciated. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rolac79 (Nov 8, 2008)

View attachment 174475
View attachment 174474
View attachment 174472
View attachment 174473
[a
ttachment=174474:White_Tip_Shark_ps.jpg]


Malawi- said:


> What a fun read. I think cycling a tank has is pros and cons, but normally results in happy fish keeping. Not cycling your tank also works but comes with more risks. I wouldn't call it luck, because with proper care and equipment, fish can be introduced into an aquarium anytime, IMO. I also have done both methods, and have never lost fish from it in FW. I lost a few tanks in my SW tanks, but I think that was more stress considering they were traveling alot of hours in a bag. Anyways, I would love to see pictures of your tanks, good to have another fish hobbyist on this site with the respect for the fish. Nice collection you have there. What size tank are the reds in, and the rhom? Detailed info would be much appreciated. Welcome to the forum.


Here's pictures of one of my purple's and one red scorpion as well a one of my white tips, all pictures are a year or so old. I tried taking pictures within the last hour but my camera is dead. The one I did take of a white tip is when he was about 18" in size and is under 1500+ led moonlights, if you don't have moonlights for your tanks I suggest you get them.


----------



## rolac79 (Nov 8, 2008)

rolac79 said:


> What a fun read. I think cycling a tank has is pros and cons, but normally results in happy fish keeping. Not cycling your tank also works but comes with more risks. I wouldn't call it luck, because with proper care and equipment, fish can be introduced into an aquarium anytime, IMO. I also have done both methods, and have never lost fish from it in FW. I lost a few tanks in my SW tanks, but I think that was more stress considering they were traveling alot of hours in a bag. Anyways, I would love to see pictures of your tanks, good to have another fish hobbyist on this site with the respect for the fish. Nice collection you have there. What size tank are the reds in, and the rhom? Detailed info would be much appreciated. Welcome to the forum.


Here's pictures of one of my purple's and one red scorpion as well a one of my white tips, all pictures are a year or so old. I tried taking pictures within the last hour but my camera is dead. The one I did take of a white tip is when he was about 18" in size and is under 1500+ led moonlights, if you don't have moonlights for your tanks I suggest you get them.
[/quote]

I need to have a special license to keep these fish, I cannot sell or give away most of the fish I have. In order to obtain licenses like this you must show that the intended use is either for educational, research or display purposes. Eduational is someone like Steve Irwin, he would house dangerous animals to show the public that there are misconceptions regarding certain species. Reasearch would be in the case of a biological team that wanted to learn more about a particular species. Display is where I make money if any, musuems, aqauriums, pet shops where the fish are legal(they get charged much more). I rarely take pictures because I cannot really promote my collection since I do turn a profit every now and again.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

*Need more pics.*

As for cycling - I have always just used tank water out of a current tank that is running and/or I swap filters/filter pieces with an already established tank.

Leave it run for a day - toss fish in.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

hey could you show us a picture of your 19" black rohm?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Parsa said:


> hey could you show us a picture of your 19" black rohm?


yeah.. i'd also love to see that ! This is a piranha forum and we love rhoms, big rhoms !!


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Not cycling probably worked for you because the tank was so large in comparison to the fish you were introducing. The ammonia / nitrites that were present in the tank during cycling (with fish in the tank) were diluted by large water volume so they didn't hurt the fish.

It's a different story if you've got a 100 gallon tank and want to add 3 oscars. In that case, the ammonia / nitrites could reach toxic levels and harm the fish.


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

Rolac79, Please post of picture of your bizarre clown! I am a clown fanatic, as well as a shark and P addict. I used to have a 3,000 gal salt lagoon for my sharks. It sounds like you have assembled an incredible collection. There is more than one right way to cycle a tank or not. I have set up many tanks from bare glass, and added fish fifteen minutes later. Of course I would seed the filter, but still, you could say it was set up without cycling. PLEASE post a pic of your clown when you can. And IF you ever decide to sell him, please let me know first. I'd love to breed that bad girl and see if it would pass on the genes in the F2 or F3 generation!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

CichlidAddict said:


> Not cycling probably worked for you because the tank was so large in comparison to the fish you were introducing. The ammonia / nitrites that were present in the tank during cycling (with fish in the tank) were diluted by large water volume so they didn't hurt the fish.
> 
> It's a different story if you've got a 100 gallon tank and want to add 3 oscars. In that case, the ammonia / nitrites could reach toxic levels and harm the fish.


agreed.

can we see some full tank shots of that 1750 SW tank, that thing is probably BAD ASS.... as well as the 19" rhom, as MD said, we love piranha.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Where is your friend in Vermont located. I live in Springfield and would love to see what he has.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

rolac79 said:


> Over the past 2 weeks since I purchased my 5 rb's I've been arguing with Pirahna forum UK about cycling a tank. They took it as I was telling there readers to not cycle when in fact I was questioning the practice. I have a friend who runs an aqautic museum in Vermont(I purchsed my 5 rb's from him, $1 each. He has hundreds of rb's as well as numerous rare freshwater and saltwater fish. He told me a tank could be set up and run for 1 to 2 days(as long as the temp was ok) and would be fine to introduce rb's into it. I've perform weekly 25% water changes along with gravel siphoning and have not found a trace of ammonia. There's also a 9" pleco in there that came from another tank and he hasn't lost a beat. My 1750 gallon salt water tank ran for 3 days before I intoduced the reef sharks($1400 each) into it, at the time they were 12" long, now there 4 plus feet long(9 months old) . I have 23 tanks and have never cycled a tank for more than a week, I have only lost 4 fish in the past 3 years due to non-aggressive actions(not sure why those fish died)stress I would guess I never had and ick or bacterial infection. I finally decided to carry Pirahna about a month ago, I've been more into saltwater fish for years now, my collection includes 4 barracuda(4+feet long) which I have sold to Sea World in Orlando($2,000 each) a rare albino spotted eagle stingray(paid $250) now worth $7,000+ won't ever sell. I have 1 reversed percula(nemo)he's white where he should be orange and orange where he should be white(genetic malfunction-very rare as far as I know). 19" black rhom(the largest that I know exists). My favorite tank is my scorpion tank, I have 5 purple and 8 red rhinos which range in size from 4" to 9" they are beyond deadly, I was stung by accident around 9 months ago and luckily had purchased the anti-venom when I bought the fish(best $1200 I ever spent). It wasn't the fault of the fish they are very curious and always come close to my hand when I enter the tank, my mistakes was removing a peice of coral and accidentally dropping it and when I reached for it I caught two of his spines in the palm of my hand. I immediately prepped anti-vemon(6 seconds)and waited to see if he actually invemonated me. 5,10,15,20,30,45 minutes went by and nothing happened, the fish did not inject me with any poison(how cool is that) I can tell you after the sting that fish spent hours against the glass looking at me almost like he was worried. The bottom line is this i have never heard of cycling a tank and it's been over 3 years since I started caring for fish, could I be that lucky? Is Europe's water that bad for a need to cycle a tank for a month? Or am I right? Those are my 5 rb's 3 weeks old.


"I have 23 tanks and have never cycled a tank for more than a week"
"The bottom line is this i have never heard of cycling a tank"

you wanna get your story straight fella, your starting to sound even more stupid

you know it really makes me laugh when people come on here and act like the most experienced fish keeper in the world,
when you came on the uk forum your posts wernt exactly like this were they ???

on this forum you have thousands of $$$ worth of fish and 20+ tanks but on the other forum you seem like a different person

a few of your posts from the uk forum



> I've heard a lot about cycling fish tanks and getting them ready for RB's, I currently have 5 yellow acei, 2 plecos, 2 convicts and a catfish in a 55 gallon tank and had the tank up and running for 1 day before adding the acei and convicts to it. I had no issues the water was clear, all the fish are still alive and healthy so the question is this how important is it to cycle the tank for the rb's. Secondly I am purchasing a 75 gallon tank to hold 5-7 rb's and will purchase two marineland 400 power filters that filter 400 gph, will this be enough?


no mention of 20+ tanks, huge salt tank or mega expensive fish in that post is there?
and surely someone like you should know how much filtration is required for a fish tank
..... especially since you keep sharks and rays and have a 1750 gallon salt water tank !?!?!



> Cylcling is complete b.s, these rb's have been in this tank for 8 days now. I
> 
> perform water tests every other day and there is still no ammonia present. These
> 
> ...


i thought youd never heard of cycling a tank?
but after 8 days i suppose you have enough experience to figure out its just a "geekish way to become the ultimate aquarist" 
.... you really are a clown :nod:



> I spoke with a guy today regarding cycling a tank who has 250+ piranha in a 2000 gallon tank at his museum





> I have a friend who runs an aqautic museum in Vermont


...a guy???... i thought he was your friend... which is it?

your like a totally different person on here... weird that









you see your story just doesn't sit with me and i think your full of sh1t.... so do me a favour
stay on here and tell these people your stories, dont bring it onto the uk forum again cos i will delete your threads


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Do you use any water conditioner when you do a water chage on your tanks or do you just use water directly from your faucet ?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I'm not getting into the cycling or non-cycling part of the argument but until I see a picture of a daily newspaper with a visible date, I'm calling shenanigans on the story about the fish/tanks.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Alexx said:


> Over the past 2 weeks since I purchased my 5 rb's I've been arguing with Pirahna forum UK about cycling a tank. They took it as I was telling there readers to not cycle when in fact I was questioning the practice. I have a friend who runs an aqautic museum in Vermont(I purchsed my 5 rb's from him, $1 each. He has hundreds of rb's as well as numerous rare freshwater and saltwater fish. He told me a tank could be set up and run for 1 to 2 days(as long as the temp was ok) and would be fine to introduce rb's into it. I've perform weekly 25% water changes along with gravel siphoning and have not found a trace of ammonia. There's also a 9" pleco in there that came from another tank and he hasn't lost a beat. My 1750 gallon salt water tank ran for 3 days before I intoduced the reef sharks($1400 each) into it, at the time they were 12" long, now there 4 plus feet long(9 months old) . I have 23 tanks and have never cycled a tank for more than a week, I have only lost 4 fish in the past 3 years due to non-aggressive actions(not sure why those fish died)stress I would guess I never had and ick or bacterial infection. I finally decided to carry Pirahna about a month ago, I've been more into saltwater fish for years now, my collection includes 4 barracuda(4+feet long) which I have sold to Sea World in Orlando($2,000 each) a rare albino spotted eagle stingray(paid $250) now worth $7,000+ won't ever sell. I have 1 reversed percula(nemo)he's white where he should be orange and orange where he should be white(genetic malfunction-very rare as far as I know). 19" black rhom(the largest that I know exists). My favorite tank is my scorpion tank, I have 5 purple and 8 red rhinos which range in size from 4" to 9" they are beyond deadly, I was stung by accident around 9 months ago and luckily had purchased the anti-venom when I bought the fish(best $1200 I ever spent). It wasn't the fault of the fish they are very curious and always come close to my hand when I enter the tank, my mistakes was removing a peice of coral and accidentally dropping it and when I reached for it I caught two of his spines in the palm of my hand. I immediately prepped anti-vemon(6 seconds)and waited to see if he actually invemonated me. 5,10,15,20,30,45 minutes went by and nothing happened, the fish did not inject me with any poison(how cool is that) I can tell you after the sting that fish spent hours against the glass looking at me almost like he was worried. The bottom line is this i have never heard of cycling a tank and it's been over 3 years since I started caring for fish, could I be that lucky? Is Europe's water that bad for a need to cycle a tank for a month? Or am I right? Those are my 5 rb's 3 weeks old.


"I have 23 tanks and have never cycled a tank for more than a week"
"The bottom line is this i have never heard of cycling a tank"

you wanna get your story straight fella, your starting to sound even more stupid

you know it really makes me laugh when people come on here and act like the most experienced fish keeper in the world,
when you came on the uk forum your posts wernt exactly like this were they ???

on this forum you have thousands of $$$ worth of fish and 20+ tanks but on the other forum you seem like a different person

a few of your posts from the uk forum



> I've heard a lot about cycling fish tanks and getting them ready for RB's, I currently have 5 yellow acei, 2 plecos, 2 convicts and a catfish in a 55 gallon tank and had the tank up and running for 1 day before adding the acei and convicts to it. I had no issues the water was clear, all the fish are still alive and healthy so the question is this how important is it to cycle the tank for the rb's. Secondly I am purchasing a 75 gallon tank to hold 5-7 rb's and will purchase two marineland 400 power filters that filter 400 gph, will this be enough?


no mention of 20+ tanks, huge salt tank or mega expensive fish in that post is there?
and surely someone like you should know how much filtration is required for a fish tank
..... especially since you keep sharks and rays and have a 1750 gallon salt water tank !?!?!



> Cylcling is complete b.s, these rb's have been in this tank for 8 days now. I
> 
> perform water tests every other day and there is still no ammonia present. These
> 
> ...


i thought youd never heard of cycling a tank?
but after 8 days i suppose you have enough experience to figure out its just a "geekish way to become the ultimate aquarist" 
.... you really are a clown :nod:



> I spoke with a guy today regarding cycling a tank who has 250+ piranha in a 2000 gallon tank at his museum





> I have a friend who runs an aqautic museum in Vermont


...a guy???... i thought he was your friend... which is it?

your like a totally different person on here... weird that









you see your story just doesn't sit with me and i think your full of sh1t.... so do me a favour
stay on here and tell these people your stories, dont bring it onto the uk forum again cos i will delete your threads
[/quote]

Appreciate that Alex :laugh:


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Moondemon said:


> Do you use any water conditioner when you do a water chage on your tanks or do you just use water directly from your faucet ?


Direct from the faucet Matt - though I am on a well so....

If this is a hoax....

It really makes me wonder about why people have nothing better to do with their time.

Wow


----------



## elongatos (Feb 21, 2006)

damn he bent over so you gave it to him good jog







usa usa usa usa


----------



## webby06_2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

[email protected] go play with your rubber ducks in the bath mate i will post the the pic i posted on piranhaforumUK aswell i think the second picture fits a bit better tho lmao...


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

He told us the rhom was a friends, you have a prize faker in your midst


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

c'mon guys, he still could prove us all wrong. give him a chance to rebut alexxx before throwing him under the bus.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I want to see more pictures please, unless he logged off forever.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Nick G said:


> c'mon guys, he still could prove us all wrong. give him a chance to rebut alexxx before throwing him under the bus.


he's got nothing to prove to me fella... doesnt matter what he says he'll always be a clown in my eyes









hes been trolling the same pathetic argument for the last few days on the uk site making 3 threads about the same thing, 
and then comes on here and suddenly he's jonny big bollocks with a 19" rhom and the great barrier reef in his living room, 
20+ other tanks and selling fish to sea world worth thousands of $$.... yet he doesnt know what filtration to use on a 55g and has never heard of cycling a tank!!!
give me a break







.... its all in black and white nick, he's a story teller


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Alexx said:


> c'mon guys, he still could prove us all wrong. give him a chance to rebut alexxx before throwing him under the bus.


he's got nothing to prove to me fella... doesnt matter what he says he'll always be a clown in my eyes :nod:

hes been trolling the same pathetic argument for the last few days on the uk site making 3 threads about the same thing, 
and then comes on here and suddenly he's jonny big bollocks with a 19" rhom and the great barrier reef in his living room, 
20+ other tanks and selling fish to sea world worth thousands of $$.... yet he doesnt know what filtration to use on a 55g and has never heard of cycling a tank!!!
give me a break







.... its all in black and white nick, he's a story teller








[/quote]
you may be and probably are right, i just would like to see an explanation from his side before i argee with you. i have seen you around for a while and have nothing but respect, i just like to hear both sides of a story before judging. 
and while someone making claims of big things and not backing it up isnt exactly something new around here (as you know), i still think we should hear his explanation before he gets flamed like i suspect he will if he cant refute what you are saying in a convincing manner.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

fair play to you nick and so you should mate

im just bored and busting balls so it will be fun to see where this goes


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

"Per the 28 comments on needing to cycle a tank for weeks or months before introducing rb's, I apparently am awaiting a disaster or have gotten quite lucky. I spoke with my friend today who houses hundreds of rb's regarding the living conditions in southern brazils Tia Wamapu river (not sure if this is how you spell it). It is a tributary section off the amazon basin where the Tia tribe is found-hence the name for the river. One of you asked the question, where does the ammonia and nitrate go? His answer was constantly moving water from the mountains causing rejuvenation of the water they live in. He directly imported fish from this region numerous times and has experienced loss of life(around 5 per 100 transported). He's been a freshwater fish collector for over 20 years and houses some of the rarest fish in the world including a 19" black pirahna which is 18 years old. My point is this I believe that what all of you are saying works and is probably the best way to make sure these rb's and rhom's or whatever live a long and happy life. However I do not believe it is necessary, I test the tank everyday somtimes 2x a day for ammonia and nitrates and I have not found any ammonia or nitrates to this point (who knows this could change) I will keep you all posted but I am sure the methods I use will make sure all 5rb's live a long healthy life. I'd post pictures but it keeps denying it due to the format. Any ideas? "

This is from another of Rolac79 posts. Look how he says his FRIEND has a 19" rhom, where in this post he says its his!
I'm not sure why he has titled this post with a little dig at our site? Is it because we tried to inform him the benefits of having a properly cycled tank? I'm always open minded on things. If I have never heard of something before then I want to research it a bit more before flaming. This was a bit of a joke though tbh.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Whats up you crazy UK guys!

Anyways...sounds like this is just some guy seeking attention. Hopefully he will find what he needs elsewhere because I am yet to see someone recover from such an obvious attempt at self gratification.

I do think that he has been "outed" enough for one day...so please keep the negative comments to a minimum. I would be interested in a response....but I doubt one will be coming.


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

No problem with us either GG. The posts are still on our forum under tank and equipment if you want to check them out? Not sure what his next course of "action" will be but will be interested to see the reply, if any!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Nope...... he is never coming back. I could tell that he was talking major balls when he said he had two 4 foot sharks







and then i realized he was talking even more major balls when i found the scorpion fish pics on google









Just imagine how stupid this fella feels now









You've gotta give it to him though, it was a half decent attempt


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

> and then i realized he was talking even more major balls when i found the scorpion fish pics on google










brilliant


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Read his ''About me'' on his profile....Ridiculous.


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

we should sticky this! lol


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

C'mon I've got a blue whale swimming in my living room tank, no, no it's a white whale, a big white whale, why can't he have a 19" rhom and an albino eagle ray?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

rolac79 said:


> My favorite tank is my scorpion tank, I have 5 purple and 8 red rhinos which range in size from 4" to 9" they are beyond deadly, I was stung by accident around 9 months ago and luckily had purchased the anti-venom when I bought the fish(best $1200 I ever spent). It wasn't the fault of the fish they are very curious and always come close to my hand when I enter the tank, my mistakes was removing a peice of coral and accidentally dropping it and when I reached for it I caught two of his spines in the palm of my hand. I immediately prepped anti-vemon(6 seconds)and waited to see if he actually invemonated me. 5,10,15,20,30,45 minutes went by and nothing happened, the fish did not inject me with any poison(how cool is that) *I can tell you after the sting that fish spent hours against the glass looking at me almost like he was worried.*


ROFL hahahahaha good story!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Just close this thread.


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

Close the thread????, This was the best laugh I've had all week!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Nick G said:


> c'mon guys, he still could prove us all wrong. give him a chance to rebut alexxx before throwing him under the bus.


We need a bigger bus :laugh:


----------



## brianhellno (Jun 16, 2008)

The level of ownage this guy inflicted on himself is simply amazing. He has to be a troll I just can't imagine anybody literally putting this much time into whatever the hell it is he's trying to accomplish.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

he's been online today but still no response.... i think his cover is blown


----------

